# Vitamin D & Other Helped Needed - Lab Results



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all -

I just got the results of my recent labs.

Can anyone tell me the difference between Vitamin D 1,25 and Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy? I am still low in the 25-Hydroxy, apparently. Do I need to worry about that when the Vitamin D 1,25 came up from 30 to 77?

Also, I had made a mistake in a previous thread and posted the wrong reference range for my FT3. It is even lower than I thought: 261 (normal: 230-420) pg/dL

At least I am not gluten intolerant - hooray!

5/10/2010

VITAMIN D, 1,25 DIHYDROXY LC/MS/MS

*VITAMIN D, 1,25 (OH)2, TOTAL 27 pg/mL

Reference Range: 18-72

VITAMIN D3, 1,25 (OH)2 15

VITAMIN D2, 1,25 (OH)2 12

Reference ranges are established for total 1,25-dihydroxy

vitamin D. Values for subcomponents D2 (derived from plant

or fungal sources) and D3 (derived from human or animal

sources) are provided for informational purposes only.

This test was developed and its performance characteristics

have been determined by Quest Diagnostics Nichols Institute,

San Juan Capistrano. Performance characteristics refer to

the analytical performance of the test.

VITAMIN D, 25-HYDROXY, LC/MS/MS

VITAMIN D, 25 OH TOTAL 77 (normal: 20-100) ng/mL

VITAMIN D, 25 OH, D2 51 ng/mL

VITAMIN D, 25 OH, D3 26 ng/mL

25-OHD3 indicates both endogenous production and

supplementation. 25-OHD2 is an indicator of exogenous sources

such as diet or supplementation. Therapy is based on measurement

of Total 25-OHD, with levels <20 ng/mL indicative of Vitamin D

deficiency while levels between 20 ng/mL and 30 ng/mL suggest

insufficiency. Optimal levels are >30 ng/mL.

_______________________________________________________

TSH, 3RD GENERATION 1.70 mIU/L

Reference Range > or = 20 Years 0.40-4.50

T4, FREE 1.2 (normal: 0.8-1.8) ng/dL

T3, FREE 261 (normal: 230-420) pg/dL

GLIADIN ANTIBODY (IGG, IGA)

GLIADIN ANTIBODY (IGA) 3 U/mL

Value Explanation of Test Results

<11 Negative

11-17 Equivocal

>17 Positive

GLIADIN ANTIBODY (IGG) <3*


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's a good reference and explains the difference between the two tests:
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/vitamin_d/test.html

25-hydroxyvitamin D is ordered to determine if there's a *deficiency* in Vitamin D. This is the more common of the two tests and the preferred reference range is 50-80. Most labs show a range around 20-100 though. Your score of 77 is in the normal range but you will probably need to be retested to make sure it doesn't go higher.

The other test is done when it's suspected that you're *putting out too much Vitamin D. *


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Lynn - that was exactly the type of summary I was looking for!


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I went from starting to feel normal on 5mcgs of Liothyronine(generic cytomel) and 100mcgs of Synthroid daily then started to have episodes in the middle of the night again. By episodes I mean, shivering(like being very cold), flushing, anxiety, nausea,heartburn and dizziness. My doctor just bumped my Liothyronine up to 5mcgs twice daily and she ordered a vitamin D test. I am waiting to hear back from that.

My question is, can being low on vitamin D cause the same symptoms? I took my first afternoon dose of Liothronine today and within a couple of hours got really jittery and started the shivering some. I look like I am on crack. I called my dad, who is a pharmacist and he told me to do what the doctor said and take the medicine. If I don't start leveling out by 5 days then call and ask to have my second dose of the day be 2.5mcgs instead. Can anyone tell me if they had the same type reaction when they made an initial dose change and did it get better after a few days?


----------

